# unialaska



## sinclair1 (May 16, 2010)

My sister lives in dutch harbor and has a pet eagle, you can get within 5 ft of it. I plan to fly there just to experience this amazing creature. It has one eye missing.


----------



## deerehauler (May 16, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> My sister lives in dutch harbor and has a pet eagle, you can get within 5 ft of it. I plan to fly there just to experience this amazing creature. It has one eye missing.



Thats pretty cool right there! Be awsome to get that close to a bald eagle like that! Thanks for sharing! 
I would love to go there just to see all the king crab boats come in that they show on Deadliest catch!


----------



## sinclair1 (May 16, 2010)

My nephew going out.




A few more of my sisters shots




















the dumb house cat likes to go outside


----------



## Redbow (May 16, 2010)

Nice shots ! I guess the Eagle gets along ok with just one eye, it looks healthy ! 

I would love to live up there but I could not stand the cold now at my age !


----------



## Crickett (May 16, 2010)

Awesome shots! That shot of the cat is too funny!


----------



## Hoss (May 16, 2010)

Gotta be nice to have someone living up there and give you an excuse to visit.  What photo ops.  She got some good ones and look forward to seeing yours when you get back.

Hoss


----------



## rip18 (May 16, 2010)

Yep, sounds like you need to be heading to Dutch Harbor for an extended visit!


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2010)

sinclair1 said:


> My nephew going out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My sister just advised me that I missed the two eagles riding shotgun up in the eagles nest on the scandies rose


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2010)

nephews ride last year


----------



## sinclair1 (Jul 11, 2010)




----------



## carver (Jul 11, 2010)

very cool!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2010)

Awesome shots. Alaska is on my bucket list.


----------



## Hoss (Jul 11, 2010)

I believe Alaska is on a lot of folks bucket list.  Photos like these just make you want to get there sooner.

Hoss


----------



## Browtine (Jul 11, 2010)

Cool photos! Better take extra batteries for the camera when you go, so you can keep a set warming in your pocket while you shoot with one. Batteries don't like the cold weather!


----------



## O-Country (Jul 12, 2010)

Took my first trip to Alaska this year and fell in love with it, now I am tryimg to figure how I'm going to get back for a second time.nice photos


----------

